# Grammy's Jacket



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi everyone... Grammy send this chart and photo and wanted to know if it could be written into instructions. I did my best. Please let me know if you use it if there are any errors.
Photo and pattern instructions attached hereto


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> Hi everyone... Grammy send this chart and photo and wanted to know if it could be written into instructions. I did my best. Please let me know if you use it if there are any errors.
> Photo and pattern instructions attached hereto


I wasn't ever a math or geometry genius, but this line is just _wrong_!  ... motif measures 6x6 both across or diagonal.. It is physically impossible for the width/length of a square to be the same as its diagonal. Pythagorean Theorem


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for that!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty thanks!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is a lovely jacket, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice Jacket but I don't see the size. Thanks


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Love it &#128587;


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Anni329 said:


> Hi everyone... Grammy send this chart and photo and wanted to know if it could be written into instructions. I did my best. Please let me know if you use it if there are any errors.
> Photo and pattern instructions attached hereto


There are similar patterns online for this Granny Square Cardigan, showing it in full color with easy-to-follow pattern instructions. I admire a person for developing a pattern for the shown information. I surely could not do that! However, the questioner may enjoy seeing the others, too.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful sweater...


----------



## sandydm (Mar 1, 2013)

That is really cute. Thank you for sharing with us. 
:thumbup:


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

It's nice of you to share your work with us. Thanks  Lynn


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

diobsession said:


> Very nice Jacket but I don't see the size. Thanks


You can make it _any_ size, just change the number of rounds on each square and/or the size of the yarn and hook.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for that explanation! I should have said "basically a square"


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

The size is going to depend on what hook and yarn you use. I would say this one is somewhere in the medium range


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for helping Jess


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> Thanks for helping Jess


No problem, though I should shut up, get off the computer, and do some knitting!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Jessica-Jean thank you for be there to help us...do you have any pattern ready to do it...i like crochet this one, but i do not want be crazy when the squares are too big in the shoulders...i wear size large to feeling confortable......


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, I wish you were my next door neighbor. You are sooooo smart when it comes to knitting and probably everything else too.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

thank you- I am tempted to have a go>>>but it will have to wait for a few WIP's and post Xmas


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> thank you- I am tempted to have a go>>>but it will have to wait for a few WIP's and post Xmas


I'm curious about your location. Why the quotation marks??


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

What are you talking about Jess?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> What are you talking about Jess?


I was wondering why kiwi11's location is given as "New Zealand" - why the quotation marks?


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

great looking jacket, thanks for sharing...one question What size is the jacket being shown? Thanks...



Anni329 said:


> Hi everyone... Grammy send this chart and photo and wanted to know if it could be written into instructions. I did my best. Please let me know if you use it if there are any errors.
> Photo and pattern instructions attached hereto


----------



## Purlywurly (Jan 5, 2016)

Very pretty. Thank you
Purlywurly


----------



## Purlywurly (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for sharing.
Purlywurly


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Very, very cute. Thank you so much!


----------

